# This weekend



## kFirm (Mar 16, 2014)

Anyone heading out? I was thinking about wading at the ****, anyone hear of any other hot spots right now?


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...j5cD4K5dQDxt93rhiK1svA&bvm=bv.122129774,d.cGc


----------



## kFirm (Mar 16, 2014)

Yup...


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Zephor Cove!


----------



## Justin. O (Jan 30, 2016)

Fishtexx said:


> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...j5cD4K5dQDxt93rhiK1svA&bvm=bv.122129774,d.cGc


LOL


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

The surf has been good as long as the wind lays down.


----------

